# Help! Constantly barking & pawing at me...but NOT my husband???



## going_crazy (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't know what to do! We rescued a 2-year-old Wheaten Terrier mix about a year ago. The first six months he lived with us, we didn't even think he knew _how_ to bark. Well, we figured out that he did, but at first it was only at the typical, expected things like strangers, needing to go outside, etc. A few months ago he started a new habit (and a bad one at that). When my husband and I are watching tv in the evenings trying to relax, our dog barks _very_ loudly on and on and on....then, when he doesn't get the attention he's looking for, he starts to paw...hard! I sometimes have marks on my arm from this. The real kicker is...he only does this to me! He'll walk up to my husband and sit and stare at him, but he won't bark or paw. I don't get it. We both treat him pretty consistently. In fact, my husband usually gives in to our dog's poor behavior more than I do. I've tried everything...praising him when he stops barking and sits quietly, totally ignoring him until I feel like my ears and brain will explode from his barking, getting up and leaving the room, playing hard with him when I get home from work to tire him out...nothing is working. I was so frustrated tonight that I actually cried! My husband is out of town, so it's even worse. He told me that when it's the reverse, and I'm out of town - our dog doesn't act like this. Help me! I don't want to resent our little guy, but I'm going absolutely crazy!


----------



## opokki (May 30, 2006)

As difficult as it may be, the best thing to do is completely ignore him. If barking and pawing has previously gotten him attention, it may time some time for him to give up on it but he will as long as you are patient and consistent. If you give in, even just once, you will set back any progress you've made.

Alternatively, you might consider giving him a short time-out for this behavior each and everytime it occurs.


----------



## going_crazy (Feb 8, 2007)

Makes sense. I've just tried the "ignoring" thing for so long....and it doesn't seem to be working.
I also can't figure out why he only does this to me.

Thanks for the advice Vanessa!


----------



## opokki (May 30, 2006)

To speed up the process....

Another thing you can try is getting up and leaving the room. Stay away for a minute or two and then return and repeat each time he does it. If his barking/pawing causes you to leave rather than give him attention, he is bound give up on it and try something else. Just be sure that he is doing something appropriate (laying down quietly for instance) whenever you do give him attention.

You might also find it helpful to offer him a stuffed kong during TV time only. This will keep him occupied and he will be less likely to pester you.


----------



## Alpha (Aug 24, 2006)

Chances are he bothers you because you give him more attention! LOL, That or your husband wouldn't take this nonsense.

A firm, "ENOUGH!" and putting your dog in a down stay should do the trick. BUT, if he does listen to what you say, by downing and staying, no more whining, pawing or barking, after a minute or two, get up and give him a SPECIAL treat. Let him know that that is what YOU WANT HIM TO DO! 

My guess is he's not quite sure what's expected of him during quiet time. Let him know!

Make sure that when you tell him, "Enough!" and "down stay!", you do it in a firm, no nonsense voice. Do NOT repeat anything. If he doesn't down, make him down. If he moves, put him right back where he was without saying a word. Do EVERYTHING in a no nonsense, confident attitude.

With all that being said, make sure that you reward when he downs and stays quiet!

A stuffed kong or yummy bone after he behaves to keep him busy isn't at all a bad idea either!


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

I would have completely taken my attention away from him until he was calm again, from day 1. Now that he's way into the habit, you'll be ignoring for a very long time while he goes through an extinction burst (barks and paws for what will seem like FOREVER until he finally realizes that it no longer works). When he finally is not doing it anymore, give him attention then. Treats are good too if he's food motivated.

When you go to sit down at the TV, put on some long pants and a thick shirt so that when he paws at you, it doesn't injure you, so that way you're not tempted to react.

I probably wouldn't try doing this while one of your favorite shows is on, because you won't get to watch it. It will take lots of repetition and waiting.


----------



## babydolwv (Dec 5, 2006)

yeah i would have to agree with the ignoring him part... and you also said that your husband gives in more than you do right?? well maybe she knows he will give in so she doesnt do it to him, but she does to you as she thinks hey he will give in to my behavoir maybe she will too?? but yeah i agree totally with the ignoring for a while until the dog is doing what you want it to... and a down stay works wonders... lol helps alot when ours is in the mist of chasing/barking at the cat!! talk about some repedative barking...sheeeww!!


----------

